# Trying Vyvanse!!



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Seeing there is no review of this drug here gets me excited! I am hoping for the best and will report to my fellow ADHD members how it goes.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

friend of mine has severe add has been on these type of meds for years he prefers vyvance to the others


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, will appreciate the review!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Just got the meds. Wow expensive, over 200$ for a 30 day supply. My insurance paid all but 50 bucks, and I was about to say no way. I called my dr and they gave me a 50% copay for a year coupon so I decided to go for it.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Vyvanse works soooooooo well for me. its epic. its like adderall but it lasts a long time xD


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Bacon said:


> Vyvanse works soooooooo well for me. its epic. its like adderall but it lasts a long time xD


I'm on 20mg, how long will it last?


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

outside of making me super sleepy, it did absolutely nothing


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> I'm on 20mg, how long will it last?


I take 50 MG. Helps me focus, Stay Calm, I can read, do work, accomplish tasks.. And if i take more than 50 MG i get really tweeked out and uhhh paranoid.......but during college days ill take 50mg to 100 MG and it works great for focus and attention and the euphoria is nice to if you keep your tollerance down. But my prescribed 50 MG dose makes me very calm and happy and i can work for hours.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Bacon said:


> I take 50 MG. Helps me focus, Stay Calm, I can read, do work, accomplish tasks.. And if i take more than 50 MG i get really tweeked out and uhhh paranoid.......but during college days ill take 50mg to 100 MG and it works great for focus and attention and the euphoria is nice to if you keep your tollerance down. But my prescribed 50 MG dose makes me very calm and happy and i can work for hours.


How does tolerance effect you? Do you take breaks? Any methods?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

So I took vyvanse 20mg, Intially it did jack but 3 hrs later I notice it now. It gives me slightly better focus and energy. Its very nice because I now ignore things and movement of other people and it keeps my negative thoughts down because I not focused on them anymore. I am going to talk to my dr to try a slightly higher dose. I don't want to self dose 40mg because 20mg makes me slightly jittery.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

It worked some what today. It took a while to kick in but it worked. It did give me energy and focus with some motivation. I haven't experienced any crash which is awesome!! I would say the most powerful effects lasted ~ 3 -4 hours tops. So it doesn't seem to last 12 hours as marketed. Sure, I guess I feel somewhat barely any effects but its a joke. To be honest so far my experience has been stick with Ritalin/Adderall unless you want to avoid the crash. I have heard there isn't much of a tolerance issue on this medicine though! I am going to increase my dose to really judge this medicine. Since in reality I am on a child dose (recommended child is 20mg) Adults start at 30mg and jump to 70mg.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

barry1685 said:


> I would say the most powerful effects lasted ~ 3 -4 hours tops. So it doesn't seem to last 12 hours as marketed. !


it has noting to do with marketing. although the pharmacokinetics do differ some between the two (the prodrug being a little slower acting and thus smoother), effects are virtually identical to dextroamphetamine. adderall, being roughly 3/4 dex, too shares the 3-4 hour window of effect.



barry1685 said:


> have heard there isn't much of a tolerance issue on this medicine though!


you have heard incorrectly as it shares exact same issues of straight dex



barry1685 said:


> I am going to increase my dose to really judge this medicine. Since in reality I am on a child dose (recommended child is 20mg) Adults start at 30mg and jump to 70mg.


you must take roughly 3-4 times as much vyvanse to equal the same amount of pure dex.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Wow, expensive worthless ****. Only true benefit is the crash not being bad, which chemically does make sense


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I've read on some adhd forums that vyvanse worked well for people for a while, then just pooped out.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

barry1685 said:


> Just got the meds. Wow expensive, over 200$ for a 30 day supply. My insurance paid all but 50 bucks, and I was about to say no way. I called my dr and they gave me a 50% copay for a year coupon so I decided to go for it.


I got a free trial last winter of 30 pills. The Shire offer allowed for any dosage size, so my doc wrote it for 70 mg, the largest. I still have 18 pills left; just took one this morning. (Shire no longer has that offer according to their website).

No way I'd pay that much for it. I can get dex IR for vastly less at Walmart: $40 for 10mg x 120 tablets.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I got a free trial last winter of 30 pills. The Shire offer allowed for any dosage size, so my doc wrote it for 70 mg, the largest. I still have 18 pills left; just took one this morning. (Shire no longer has that offer according to their website).
> 
> No way I'd pay that much for it. I can get dex IR for vastly less at Walmart: $40 for 10mg x 120 tablets.


I agree, I think my pdoc wants to avoid the abusable drugs.

I just experienced insomnia from vyvanse and it came out of the blue. I want to say that it must last 12 hours if its causing me insomnia? I don't feel a boost of energy though like ritalin? I initially feel a small boost of energy after 2-3hrs of taking it but 10-12hrs later? How the heck can I have insomnia?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Wow!! This stuff worked better today! I lost all my social anxiety!!! I am so excited to be on the path of being temporarily cured! When I took it today I lost all my 3rd person thoughts, I gained focus, and I actually enjoyed a 20min conversation today with a total stranger!!!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

The pro social effects last 3-4hours tops. Focusing still stays slightly longer. So here's my issue:

I get insomnia on a baby doss of 20mg. I want the prosocial effects to last all day. I can up my dose to 40mg. Should I take 40 in the am and risk too much stimulant? or should I split the dose and risk worse insomnia?


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

My boyfriend used to have an adderall prescription so I'd occasionally get some, and thought it was awesome, especially for SA. He seems to have abused in the past....you know, blah blah.

Anyway, tried vyvanse, about 20 mg a few times recently. I was super alert, intent on things, but it seemed to be missing something. I just didn't feel super motivated or concentrated, or really concentrated on anything like I had with adderall. It was fine and all, lasted about four hours I thought. I mean, I wouldn't say no to any but it wasn't spectacular.

It could be just me, but the side effects seemed to bother me more. I was irritable.. after eating dinner with boyfriend and his family, and not saying a word, I started crying once we got away. I'm hard on myself/emotional, but crying's a bit extreme even for me.
Couldn't sleep right for days, probably played too much with sleep pattern, but still. Not at all hungry. Just,,, blah. I'll definitely try it if I get a chance bit I'd stick to adderall if I actually had some choice.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe in America you guys can try something if you want, like candy, but in Europe you go to the doctor and _they_ prescribe tbe medication.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I paid $2 for 20mg x 100 pills of Vyvanse... Mmm thats acceptable to me. So far I've tried it 3 times, though my body hasnt got used to it yet and I've been busy, so I've mostly been using Addy instead =)


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

I pay 20$ co-pay for my 20mg 3x daily (90 pills) adderall IR script


Adderall 30mg = 22.50mg Dexedrine = 70mg Vyvanse
Adderall 20mg = 15.00mg Dexedrine = 50mg Vyvanse
Adderall 10mg = 07.50mg Dexedrine = 30mg Vyvanse


So essentially I guess I take 150mg Vyvanse. Vyvanse is alright I suppose, I've only had it a few times, I prefer it to adderall xr but I'd crush the xr and then prefer that. I really would prefer to be taking Dexedrine (dextroamphetamine) over adderall or vyvanse. My friend used to get Dex IR 10mg tabs. Ironically he used to end up swapping handfulls of dex for my adderall. He apparently didnt like how little energy he felt solely on dex (he preferred a mixture of mostly dex but one racemic amp pill in the mix) 

I say **** the stigma, this kiddy speed is nothing compared to reasonable use of meth. Snorting a line or 2 every few hours provides the best focus, high, experience...lol...and that folks, is why I don't do meth. I know I'd end up doing it all the time if I didn't restrict it to a very rare treat


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Echonnector said:


> I pay 20$ co-pay for my 20mg 3x daily (90 pills) adderall IR script
> 
> Adderall 30mg = 22.50mg Dexedrine = 70mg Vyvanse
> Adderall 20mg = 15.00mg Dexedrine = 50mg Vyvanse
> ...


I just built a pretty good tolerance to 20mg of vyvanse. It really doesnt work as well anymore. I need to go on something cheaper


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

What? Does vyvanse actually come in 20mg? The cheapest stimulant to use would be a decent quality street stim or RC, altho theres a site I know you can get crappy ritalin for around 2 a pop. 

Dexedrine is the holy grail of prescription stimulants (Desoxyn is simply Jesus. People claim to have it in them, but nobody ever sees it...)

I've never tried focalin although I have gotten to take Pemoline. Anyone have any experience with Pemoline? I got it from a japanese girl staying here a while, along with roofies and etizolam 

Apparently in japan methylphenidate is a big deal, its one of the only stimulants they legally Rx. Pemoline is apparently the other, used to be in the US but got shelved. It was pretty interesting and I know its related to 4-mar


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Echonnector said:


> What? Does vyvanse actually come in 20mg? The cheapest stimulant to use would be a decent quality street stim or RC, altho theres a site I know you can get crappy ritalin for around 2 a pop.
> 
> Dexedrine is the holy grail of prescription stimulants (Desoxyn is simply Jesus. People claim to have it in them, but nobody ever sees it...)
> 
> ...


Yea 20mg, my pdoc starts me on baby doses for some reason. I think hes nervous that I am trying to abuse them?


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> The pro social effects last 3-4hours tops. Focusing still stays slightly longer. So here's my issue:
> 
> I get insomnia on a baby doss of 20mg. I want the prosocial effects to last all day. I can up my dose to 40mg. Should I take 40 in the am and risk too much stimulant? or should I split the dose and risk worse insomnia?


Strange, I feel pro-social for 18 plus hours.


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

Never heard of this before!


----------

